# Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2022)

My first Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii) bought as a seedling in 2015 is now a 14+ growths strong plant bursting out of its pot. 
It’s still in its original pot and have never been repotted all these years.
The second photo shows the opposite side where two of the oldest & withering growths are sprouting two new small growths. Love it when this happens on the old growths instead of just dying away with nothing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 15, 2022)

I am amazed at your ability to grow such phenomenal plants without repotting. Nicely done.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2022)

Kudos for culture!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> I am amazed at your ability to grow such phenomenal plants without repotting. Nicely done.


I get lucky with strong plants every now and then.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Kudos for culture!


Thank you!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 21, 2022)

Really, Happypaphy7, that's the best you can do?






Too many Magic Lanterns


If there's one plant that I've never had a problem with it's these. All are divisions of one plant that I bought ??? The first picture is a group of five pots with the smallest division being four growths. The second photo is of my two largest divisions. Most were repotted this Spring so I'm...




www.slippertalk.com





All ribbing aside, nicely done! It's nice to see these grown into a well grown clump.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Really, Happypaphy7, that's the best you can do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I remember this one! 
How many pots of them do you have now?  

I plan on splitting mine up into 4-5 bits before the year ends.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 22, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> OMG, I remember this one!
> How many pots of them do you have now?
> 
> I plan on splitting mine up into 4-5 bits before the year ends.


Hey, Happypaphy7, thank you for taking that in the manner it was intended. 

I'm down to three pots of this plant now, the smallest of which is about eight mature growths. I sold a couple of nice divisions of it last year.

When I repot mine I like to just take off any pieces that affect the overall symmetry of the plant. I decided a long time ago that a large multigrowth plant is much more impressive than many small divisions.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2022)

I should have one that long ago because all the growths are leaning toward one side (windowsill) and some of the newer growths are naturally leggy trying to rise above the older growths for light. 
So, dividing this one will prove to be a bit of a struggle and a headache since most will need to have their elongated base buried in the pot. 
Has to be done now. no more room left in the pot for the newer growths to go.


----------

